# Manitowoc County K.C. Trial



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Any news...............
I watched the 1st series of Open.
Quad with 2 retired that 2 dogs did when I left @ noon on Friday.
Lots of "No here".  
Derby opening 1st series was double with flyer shot 1st. Dogs run past the water to get the flyer :? .
Amat.(47dogs) and Qual.(39dogs) starts Sat. am.
Sue


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Lynne DuBose won the open, Lardy, Then Dave Smith.

Derby scrapped a long pickup short memory. Dogs winded the memory bird en route to the pickup bird.

Amateur rana triple then a land blind and finally a water blind. About a dozen back for the water marks.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

CONGRATS TO-

Jeff T and "Sinner" on Open 4th!!! Handled by Dave Smith!

Lisa


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

When will the poor "Q" start??
Derby started yesterday @ 8ish a.m. "Q" to follow.
Long weekend for some.
Congrads to Open placements!!


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Derby finished, and Q won't finish until Sunday.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Any Derby Results?

thanks,
Marty


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Judy Powers won the Amateur. Mac Dubose was in the lead until the dog went back to an old fall.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

The first series in the open on Friday was a quad with 3 RETIRED guns
one was 450 yars, middle was over 300 yards and another 235 thrown parrallel to woods and very tough/almost impossible to get to and the fourth bird was a flier about 50 yards from line. Temperatures were in high 80's. It was TOUGH!!!!!!
trog


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

> Judy Powers won the Amateur.


WAY TO GO KICKER !!! CONGRATS TO JIM AND JUDY.


MARTY


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

A big WOOHOO for Sinner!!  

Andy


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations to Lynne and Jerry Lee

Jerry Lee's Open win finished her FC and also qualified her for the National Open in 2008 (since Lynne is judging in '07 the qualification carries over to the following year)


Congratulations also to Judy and Jim on Kicker's Am win.

Jeff


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Jeff and Sinner Way To go that is GREAT!!!!!!!!! To Lynne and Jerry Lee Congratulations!!!! Jim and Judy way to go!!!!!!!!! Katie


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

*QAA Chocolate*

Dave and Jackie second in the Q! QAA Chocolate at less than 2 years.

Congratulations Dave, Jean and Pam!...... It's only the begining!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: QAA Chocolate*



lablove said:


> Dave and Jackie second in the Q! QAA Chocolate at less than 2 years.
> 
> Congratulations Dave, Jean and Pam!...... It's only the begining!


Good news indeed.

Congratulations to Jean and Jacki


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm hearing Dave Ward took a 2nd in the Open with Digger which gave him his FC. Digger is a brother to Ranger who passes yellow and owned by Jerry Strong.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Dave's 1st FC and Gerry Strong's 1st as well I believe.
Congrads to all!!!!!!!!!
A very tough Open.
Derby results??????????????


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Dave, Gerry, and Digger!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> I'm hearing Dave Ward took a 2nd in the Open with Digger which gave him his FC. Digger is a brother to Ranger who passes yellow and owned by Jerry Strong.


Woo-hoo for Dave and putting the FC on Digger!! 


That's outstanding. I think Dave has a couple of other dogs with the "win", and in the wings about to step on stage for that FC as well. 

It's all goodness.


----------



## Teri (Jun 25, 2003)

Mary Tatum's dog, Watermark's Libby won the Qual with Lardy. Libby is FC-AFC Blackwater Rudy--Watermark's Slough Foot Sue MH.

Teri


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Derby results?????????????
Sue


----------



## jcasey (Mar 17, 2005)

Way to go Watermark's Libby!!!!!!

From Aunt Skeeter


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Congrats to Mary Tatum and Libby. Looking for them in the Am and Open now.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congratulations Nancy!!! How kewl is that???

I'm so happy for you!  

Angie


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks Angie ... hope she does well with the "big" dogs! She definitely has a "big Time" handler and owner :lol:


----------

